# Brandungsangeln in Neustadt Pelzerhaken



## hauis77 (24. August 2013)

Guten Abend und Hallo

Ich möchte nächste oder übernächste Woche mit einem Bekannten nach Pelzerhaken zum Brandungsangeln. 
Sollte ich noch einen Motor bekommen,werden wir das Boot mitnehmen.

Ist in letzter Zeit jemand dort Fischen gewesen ? 
Gab es Fänge ? 
Brandung oder vom Boot?

Werde noch im Netz suchen wegen einer Slipanlage oder weis jemand , wo wir eventuell das Boot (4 Meter) ins Wasser lassen können ?

Den Ergänzungsschein und die Abgabemarke wird es wohl auch bei Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt geben ?! 

MfG der Haui


----------



## marcus7 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Neustadt Pelzerhaken*

Ja bei Kalles Angelshop gibts die Marken, ich würde aber vorher mal anrufen und fragen, er legt das Geld für die MArken wohl immer aus und hat daher auch nimmer nur eine begrenzte Anzahl im Laden.

Ich war vor 1 Woche dort, allerdings vom Schlauchboot aus. Abends ins dunkel rein haben Plattfische auf der Sandbank gebissen (1-2m Tiefe) Wittlinge etwas tiefer, sollte daher also auch aus der Brandung heraus klappen. Nur falls ihr auch (maßige bis gute) Dorsche fangen wollt, so kommt ihr wohl um ein Boot mit Motor nicht herum. Dorsche haben wir bei 20/21m gut gefangen.

lg


----------



## hauis77 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Neustadt Pelzerhaken*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für deine Infos.
Ich hoffe ja sehr,dass ich noch rechtzeitig einen Motor bekomme.
Und wenn nicht,dann wird vom Strand geangelt. 
Hauptsache an die See und Spaß haben 

Werde anschließend berichten .

MfG der Haui


----------



## marcus7 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Neustadt Pelzerhaken*

Ok, ich wünsche euch viel Glück & Fun!

lg


----------



## hauis77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Neustadt Pelzerhaken*

Moin Moin

Morgen geht es endlich los. Mir wurde zwar geraten,fahrt nach Fehmarn rüber,aber ich war ewig nicht mehr in Pelzerhaken 

Sollte jemand morgen in der Nähe sein,wir 2 beißen nicht 

MfG der Haui


----------

